# Kitchen Pet Peeves



## Seven S (Sep 3, 2006)

i am guessing everyone has input on this!!  

i noticed some of these while cooking at my parents' today:

1) too much clutter in the kitchen, all kinds of things (some that dont even belong in a kitchen) taking up valuable counter space, not enough counter space to work on

2) everyone who uses the fridge opens it to take something out and leaving the door wide open while using the item, ie. taking the pitcher of juice out to the glass on the counter meanwhile the door is wide open, not shutting it since they figure they will be putting the pitcher back inside soon 

(as a chef, i can only think of the fridge temp rising exponentially and all the food inside getting spoiled)


3) large pieces of celery in a salad...  i can eat celery stems w blue cheese, but when chunks of celery, like  1/2 inch slices are in a salad i just lose it!!  i like them in salad, however, very thinly sliced


would like to see what things tick you off !!


----------



## licia (Sep 3, 2006)

I know this isn't the way many people feel about the kitchen,BUT I don't like people in the kitchen who aren't helping out AND I don't want anyone washing their hands in my kitchen sink unless they are there to help. I have others, but those two are top of my list.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 3, 2006)

licia, I'm with you on the first one!! I don't know how many times people have been at my house and WATCHED as I made dishes from cutting and measuring, all the way to putting it on the table and never even asked if they could help. Then, leave before asking if they could help clean up!!!
My only other that really ticks me off to no end, when my boys empty out the dish washer and don't put things where they belong so that I can't find it when I need it!!!! ARGH!!!!


----------



## licia (Sep 3, 2006)

DH is the worst at unloading (and hiding everything). If I start to bake after he has done the unloading, it's like an egg hunt to put everything together.


----------



## amber (Sep 3, 2006)

One thing that drives me crazy is when my teen helps out with the cooking and doesnt clean as she goes.  She'll just leaves dirty pots and pans, utensils, dirty counters.  

And as some of you mentioned, when people unload the dishwasher and put things in the wrong place.

One more, when the garbage bad is obviously full, and they keep pushing it down rather than take out the garbage!  And on the rare occassion they do take out the garbage, they dont put a new bag in the trash can!


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 3, 2006)

cooking in a messy kitchen...
and having some one over my shoulder as I try to prepare 
a meal or recipe...


great question by the way!


----------



## amber (Sep 3, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> cooking in a messy kitchen...
> and having somw one over my shoulder as I try to prepare
> a meal or recipe...
> 
> ...


 
 Yep, I hate that too


----------



## sattie (Sep 3, 2006)

Hubby unloading the dish washer and throwing stuff where ever.  I usually set pots with their lids in the cabinet, hubby just bunches them all together.  Tupperware is just tossed into the cabinet.  He can't load the dish washer either!!!

Not wiping down the stove, I prefer to clean up after each meal.

Leaving fridge open


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 3, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I know this isn't the way many people feel about the kitchen,BUT I don't like people in the kitchen who aren't helping out.


 
To be perfectly honest, I really don't like other people, like guests, for all their good intentions, trying to help me in the kitchen, unless they really know what they are doing and can get things done efficiently. They seldom do things the way I do, and it is annoying, but since they are generously "helping", I don't have a heart to complain or lecture them on how to do it.

(the only exception is Cris's kids, when we try to give them some culinary education )

When they come to me and say "can I help you with something?" with their mouth and the eyes saying "but I have no clue what I am supposed to do!" I am so tempted to say "yeah you can do me a favour by get out of here immediately and chat with someone else!" of course I can't be so rude as I know they mean well... but... 

Another pet peeve in the kitchen is things piling up in the sink. I am almost paranoid about it, I am so obsessed with "wash as I cook" routine, I am continuously in a danger of burning something on a stove while I try to scrub on a few pieces of knives and ladles...


----------



## D_Blackwell (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm the 'chef' so things pretty much get done the way I like (In the kitchen anyway, as my rule (truth be told) extends to only limitied portions of the castle.).  Except for my girlfriend (who knows what I like) no other 'help' is allowed.

In a home kitchen, wash as you go is essential - or production will grind to a stop pretty quickly as space and equipment both run out.


----------



## Ellen (Sep 3, 2006)

I have a lot of bench space,  it drives me spare when someone uses clean space, and moves on without cleaning.


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm with Blackwell, I think. I don't like ANYONE to get in my way in the kitchen, except my wife, who knows when to move. If someone wants to help, they can read the directions to me when I ask. 

I'm a clean-as-you-go cook, and I'm careful about sanitation (as I've said a couple of times recently, I've had food poisoning three times, and it ain't fun). So, what REALLY bugs me is to go to someone's house for dinner and find a mess in the kitchen. I vividly recall one dinner at our very close friends' house where there was a dried-out, crusty sauce in a pan on the stove that had been made several hours earlier, which was for our dinner -- yuck! They also had a couple of cats, which were allowed not only on the kitchen counter, but got on the dining room table, walking across the plates and even lying down on them! Holy c***! I wanted to PUKE! Fortunately, they served me a lot of wine before dinner.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 3, 2006)

FryBoy, that is just gross. I have cats and would never think of allowing them on the kitchen worktop or table. What can they be thinking of??!! Have you been round for dinner since?

Anyway, I have two pet hates: when my partner opens the fridge and keeps it open for ages while he decides does he want a beer or not; and when he's had so many beers (it happens very occasionally) that he forgets to use a chopping board to cut bread to make himself a late night sandwich. One of our wooden tables in the kitchen has some nasty score marks on it now.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 3, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> Hubby unloading the dish washer and throwing stuff where ever.  I usually set pots with their lids in the cabinet, hubby just bunches them all together.  Tupperware is just tossed into the cabinet.  He can't load the dish washer either!!!
> 
> Not wiping down the stove, I prefer to clean up after each meal.
> 
> Leaving fridge open



That reminds me of the time the Paul emptied the dishwasher for me...

I was sicker than a dog and slept for most of the weekend.  He came in the bedroom so proud of himself.  "I empied the dishwasher for you honey"  He really was so happy that he'd done something for me.

I got up the next day and yes... he'd emptied it all right.  All the dishes were sitting on the cupboard.  lol.


----------



## sattie (Sep 3, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> That reminds me of the time the Paul emptied the dishwasher for me...
> 
> I was sicker than a dog and slept for most of the weekend. He came in the bedroom so proud of himself. "I empied the dishwasher for you honey" He really was so happy that he'd done something for me.
> 
> I got up the next day and yes... he'd emptied it all right. All the dishes were sitting on the cupboard. lol.


 
Awe, he tried tho!!!  That is what I keep trying to remind myself.... he tired, it is better than not doing nothing at all?????  Welllllll...........


----------



## Seven S (Sep 3, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> FryBoy, that is just gross. I have cats and would never think of allowing them on the kitchen worktop or table. What can they be thinking of??!! Have you been round for dinner since?
> 
> Anyway, I have two pet hates: when my partner opens the fridge and keeps it open for ages while he decides does he want a beer or not; and when he's had so many beers (it happens very occasionally) that he forgets to use a chopping board to cut bread to make himself a late night sandwich. One of our wooden tables in the kitchen has some nasty score marks on it now.


that makes me bring up another pet peeve.... people who use your precious $100 knives to cut on other surfaces other than a cutting board, or better yet, using them as can openers or screwdrivers!!!  AAAAAHHH !!!!  makes me wanna cry!!!!


----------



## vagriller (Sep 3, 2006)

People helping in the kitchen that put the meat or veggies in a pan and then I have to remove it so I can heat the oil up.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 4, 2006)

it makes me crazy when someone leaves my cutting board or knives dirty on the counter, or worse, piled up with all of the dirty dishes in the sink, just soaking in all of that oily dishwater.

another one is a crowded kitchen when i'm cooking. my wife has learned to stay out of the way or risk getting stepped on or elbowed as i move quickly around, not always looking where i'm going. i know my kitchen, so i probably could cook blindfolded.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 4, 2006)

I absolutely detest it when somebody fries something in my kitchen without turning on the exhaust fan on the range hood.  I cannot stand the smell of frying food wafting through the house.  

Also, when I dine at other people's houses and they serve salad where the salad dressing has separated, indicating wrong or careless way of preparing.


----------



## corazon (Sep 4, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> My only other that really ticks me off to no end, when my boys empty out the dish washer and don't put things where they belong so that I can't find it when I need it!!!! ARGH!!!!


dh does this too.  Funny thing is he knows where to find everything but when he's putting things away everything ends up in wierd places.

Something that's been bugging me lately is that not only is dh not cleaning up after himself but he's foregoing the simplest things.  Yesterday I was doing the dishes and he had brought a spoon over.  Instead of putting it in the open dishwasher he came and set it next to the sink.  Today he used the last of the milk, left the container on the counter then went outside and stood right next to the recycling bin.  

Another peeve is not rinsing the dishes before putting them in the dw.  If you don't rinse everything comes out scuzzy and grainy.  Then I have to scrub them all and wash them again.  Needless to say, I don't let anyone do the dishes but me.

Cluttered kitchen, me too.  I don't like it when I'm working and somebody comes and puts something right in my way, then walks away from it.


----------



## lulu (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, I must be a real moaner - I have a list as long as my arm!

1.  People - ie my husband- snacking on foods that were meant to be part of a meal!  We long since decided the best way to stick to a buget and still both be happy with our food was to have a brief discussion and prepare a loose menu plan at the beginning of the week.  Of course it shifts and the meals never come in thee order we decided them too.  I buy extra "snack" foods for emergency munching.  

2.  New milk being opened when the old one is not fished and milk being left outside the fridge.  Yuk.

3.  I really like it when people come and chat to me in the kitchen.  There are even some jobs I am more than happy to share if help is offered.  But if I say, to just pull up a chair have a drink and chat to me, that is what I mean.  My kitchen, my food, me making it! 

I sympathise with the cat thing, btw.  I LOVE MY ANIMALS, but I spent a long time training the cats to NOT jump on benches.  I have one cat for who a slight allowance is made, she is allowed to sit on my shoulder like a parrot, or in the apron pocket, if she is clean and well brushed.  BUT never on the benches.  Unfortunately the cats have been staying with my mother while we are looking for womewhere to live and she started putting their food bowls on an unused area of bench.  Of course they can't tell the difference, so I have some bad habits to break when I get my cats back.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 4, 2006)

I always have to start cooking with a clean sink, no clutter and I have to do up the diahes as I go. Kitchen is sm. so I don't want anyone in it when I'm cooking.


----------



## licia (Sep 4, 2006)

lulu, my dh used to be the worst about snitching food as it finished cooking. We had a little talk about that and he now waits until the meal is served. One thing that is rather silly, but gets me every time it happens.  DH will sit and watch tv or piddle on the computer all the while I'm making a meal. Then, just when he hears me stirring the tea, he asks "do you want me to get the ice?"  Like that is a major job and a great help! huh? I could have used help before that. He does help clean up even if he does put clean dishes in the wrong place. I really don't know how to solve that problem.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 4, 2006)

a cluttered messy kitchen
old, obviously stale, rancid, or rotten ingredients in the fridge or on shelves
pans or dishes put back not fully cleaned
dull poorly maintained knives and or equipment
that's all!


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2006)

I hate it was someone takes some water from the fridge and puts the container back with just a dribble left. Fill up the darn thing so the next person has something to pour into their cup please.


----------



## YT2095 (Sep 4, 2006)

being Hovered over while busy or constanly having someone in the way when I want to turn around and walk or get something NOW (esp if it`s HOT).
the worst is some idot in there saying be carefull that knife`s Sharp!
you can put wager on the fact that you`ll cut yourself accidently (and not Them unfortunately).

people Not putting things back where they got them from, or worse, putting it back in the same place EMPTY!

don`t ask me about my kitchen peeves, I have too many!


----------



## Constance (Sep 4, 2006)

I love having people in my kitchen, which is why, when I designed the house, I made the living area one large L-shaped room with the kitchen in the corner. I can watch TV or visit with the people in the living room area or dining area. There's a T-shaped island in the kitchen with my stove at one end, and a snack bar extending from it.That snack bar is where the chopping and other hand-prep goes on. 

I'm always glad to have people helping me. It's part of the fun for me. 

My peeves? 
I cannot cook in a messy kitchen. Dirty dishes and other gras deux has to be cleaned up before I start. Then I'm really big about cleaning up as I go.
I simply DO NOT ALLOW people to chop on my counters or use improper utensils in my good cookware. Most of them aren't used to using $200 skillets, so I simply hand them the proper implement, and say, "Please use this."

I have a friend who comes over and cooks for us about once a week. It is so sweet of her, and the meals are always delcious, but she leaves the kitchen in an unholy mess. I hate to tell her it's more trouble to clean up after her than it would be for me to cook the meal myself. 

I think my absolute worst pet peeve is when someone (usually my husband) tries to tell me how to cook something I've been making for 40 years.  

I also hate it when someone asks my advice, then doesn't take it. Our son's fiancee made us a wonderful Mexican dinner last night, but said she wasn't very good at making Spanish Rice. I told her I'd be glad to either fix it, or tell her how to do it. But when she looked at my recipe, she went ahead and did it her own way, and it was, IMO, lousy. Have you ever heard of anyone putting a can of mixed vegies in their Spanish Rice? 

Another thing I find extremely irritating is when someone automatically salts their food without tasting it first. I have no sympathy for them if they ruin their food. 

Nibbling and tasting doesn't usually bother me, unless the person is eating something I need for a recipe. I was making my killer baked beans once, and fried up the bacon I needed for the topping. My MIL came in the kitchen and proceeded to make herself a bacon sandwich out of half of it. She said, "You don't need all that bacon." I was madder than a wet hen!

I guess the angriest I have ever gotten with a guest, though, was back when I was still canning. My ex's cousin used to help us with electrical work for no charge, and then I'd have the family (3 boys) over for dinner as a thank-you. But cousin's wife, a real biddy, didn't think home canning was safe, and wouldn't let her children eat anything she thought I had canned. I got the last laugh, though. She let them eat the new potatoes, which I HAD canned, but wouldn't let them eat the green beans, which were, in fact, frozen. 
Her husband, however, ignored her preaching, ate everything, and had seconds.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 4, 2006)

Another thing I find extremely irritating is when someone automatically salts their food without tasting it first. I have no sympathy for them if they ruin their food.


Yes... I hate that too!
My father in law does it all the time.  What can ya do though?


----------



## Harborwitch (Sep 4, 2006)

Don't bring the salt cellar to the table.  That happened last night - the meat had marinated 5 hours in an amazing mix of seasonings, citrus juices, etc. and then had cooked with more amazing flavors.  One guest asked for salt before she tasted the food.  I told her it was properly seasoned and there was no salt.

Biggest peeves?  The people who try to help by loading the dishwasher - with all the dishes facing away from the water source and piled in so that nothing will get clean.  

Knives in my knife blocks are always put away with the blades facing in one direction - just hate it when someone puts them away facing opposite. 

Worst is my daughter - who belives that there should be nothing AT ALL on the counters so she rearranged my kitchen when she comes to visit.  I keep telling her that it's not nice to move things on old people.  

And let's not even start on table manners!


----------



## D_Blackwell (Sep 4, 2006)

Woe to us if anyone starts listing issues about their cooks/kithens.  There is probably no shortage of plaints about us)


----------



## GB (Sep 4, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Another thing I find extremely irritating is when someone automatically salts their food without tasting it first. I have no sympathy for them if they ruin their food.
> 
> 
> Yes... I hate that too!
> My father in law does it all the time.  What can ya do though?


Yep that is one of mine too!!! Drives me crazy. Makes me want to make something right on the verge of being too salty so when they automatically add salt it will taste horrible.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 4, 2006)

I enjoy chatting with friends as I cook, but, I hate it when someone takes it upon themselves to adjust the heat of the cook unit for me..My m-i-l use to do that all the time and she really got me good. I was using a pressure cooker for the second time and I don't remember what she did but when I lifted the pot and went to remove the lid, it blew in the air and hot water came pouring all over me..Haven't used on since!!! I simply adore it when  I find empty soda cans,milk cartons and such in the refrigerator..And I'm working on designing a gold medal for hubby and his helpful comments on what I'm doing wrong or if I did it this way  or my favorite, but my mother never...I love our sunday dinners, but, could just cry everytime I find one of my knives (the sharp ones I hide) shoved in the dishwasher along with other utensils. How the heck they find them is beyond me. Please, don't load my dishwasher or wash my good dinning room table with a scouring pad!!!  If you really have to have ketchup, could you please use it on hot dogs or hamburgers and not on filets and mushrooms????? Please!!!!
Just come visit, help a little if you want, enjoy a meal with us, laugh, talk, and go home and look forward to another time...

kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Sep 4, 2006)

(for HH)
cleaning the kitchen also means wiping off the stove and counters
(for daughter)
loading the dishwasher means putting cup-shaped items in such that water drains OUT and not INTO them.
(for other cooks)
don't say you aren't going to share that recipe.  You're not that good.
(for self)
turn the oven off after you have used it.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 4, 2006)

Finding dirty dishes or utensils in the sink...and an empty dishwasher 4 feet away.

Not being able to close a cabinet door all the way because something is sticking out half an inch.

Having a service for 8 everyday flatware set...and always being short teaspoons within 4 months of having the set.

Getting canned tuna water all over the place when the electric can opener cycle finishes.

Running the same thing through the dishwasher 8 times and it never gets completely clean...and just not wanting to wash it by hand.

Having 5 eggs and needing 6.

Having to put the english muffin in the toaster a second time, and then it's too much.

My biggest pet peeve is the fact that I make my living as an executive chef and my personal kitchen is barely larger than a postage stamp.  It's just not fair.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 4, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I hate it was someone takes some water from the fridge and puts the container back with just a dribble left. Fill up the darn thing so the next person has something to pour into their cup please.



GB, when did my son move into your house??


----------



## Alix (Sep 4, 2006)

People not believing me when I say its under control, just sit and chat with me.

Dishwasher ugliness (such as you have all described so well)

Slipping on water dripped all over the floor when kids unload dishwasher. 

Pouring a glass of water, drinking half of it and coming back to find the glass has been put in the dishwasher!  

Someone using metal knives in my good baking pans.

OH YES...the empty bottles/cartons whatever put back in the fridge. ARGH.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 4, 2006)

Finding a one-inch square of something back in the fridge in the 9 x 13 pan.


----------



## licia (Sep 4, 2006)

After reading many of these I started to wonder what my mother would have put as her peeves with me when I was growing up. I remember once when I was supposed to be helping my sister with the dishes (we didn't have a dw back then) I went to the bathroom with a book and stayed til my sister did all the washing and drying. Another time I was going somewhere and it was my turn to do dishes. We finished dinner too late for me to do the dishes (my thinking, not mom's). I put them in the oven dirty. My mother was livid. I'm probably the only person who ever did such dastardly deeds to her mother.I have apologized to her.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 4, 2006)

When I go to my job in Texas[A private family] it's fast paced for me as I cook[I do the cooking all myself with a helper to serve and help clean up] the entire weekend for 14-18 people.It's gets really crowded in the kitchen when their guests sit across from me while Im trying to get the meal together at once.I will have one of my bosses run them out of the kitchen if  Im really in the weeds.The other rule is nobody behind the island where I cook.I have too much going on at once and will not let guests or worse children get in my way.For the most part it's only in the last 30 minutes before Im ready to serve.As for the kids I have hot oil and boiling water for pasta or whatever Im doing it's too dangerous for them.
Oh Ya!And everything thing else everybody else has said.
Sounds like Im an awful person but actually Im very diplomatic.  
Ive been working in Texas the last 10 years and they understand completley as the meals I make there are very expensive to make ,no room to screw up.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 4, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> When I go to my job in Texas[A private family] it's fast paced for me as I cook[I do the cooking all myself with a helper to serve and help clean up] the entire weekend for 14-18 people.It's gets really crowded in the kitchen when their guests sit across from me while Im trying to get the meal together at once.I will have one of my bosses run them out of the kitchen if Im really in the weeds.The other rule is nobody behind the island where I cook.I have too much going on at once and will not let guests or worse children get in my way.For the most part it's only in the last 30 minutes before Im ready to serve.As for the kids I have hot oil and boiling water for pasta or whatever Im doing it's too dangerous for them.
> Oh Ya!And everything thing else everybody else has said.
> Sounds like Im an awful person but actually Im very diplomatic.
> Ive been working in Texas the last 10 years and they understand completley as the meals I make there are very expensive to make ,no room to screw up.


You don't sound awful to me, you're cooking for these people, you're not the entertainment!!! Nor the baby sitter..Much as I love my little ones they get run out of the kitchen unless they sit at the table to chat with me when things are really going in the kitchen.

kadesma


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 4, 2006)

Thank Kades!I prep 2 days thursday and part of friday which is also the first dinner in advance to pull off this job, it's alot of work as I do most of the shopping 3-4 carts at the only decent store 60 miles away.My boss will bring the best meats and seafood and what ever else I need from from Houston where they live during the week. I do that on wednesday,tuesday I write out my grocery list and prep list.Monday I make my menus. Friday dinner,saturday breakfast at 5:00Am not much involved with those,lunch usually a cook out,saturday dinner,sunday another early breakfast as some of the guest like to hunt on this ranch and then brunch at 10:30 am.After that they all go home and I collapse with a bottle of wine.WHEW!


----------



## Seven S (Sep 5, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> (for other cooks)
> don't say you aren't going to share that recipe.  You're not that good.



this one is classic!!!  some people, not having the heart to actually say this, will actually give you a messed-up recipe or leave out essential ingredients so that you can never replicate it.... i just dont get it, how can people acyually do that?!


the salting the food without even tasting it is a big one in my book, gonna start hiding the shaker and saying "im all out of salt"


----------



## corazon (Sep 5, 2006)

hmm
After being gone all day, I came home to a sink full of dishes.  Not that it bothered me so much, if dh did the dishes I'd just have to redo them.  Washing away, I find at the bottom of the sink a plate with a half eaten soggy pancake and a very gross soggy papertowel.  blegh!


----------



## licia (Sep 5, 2006)

If I was ever tempted to leave an ingredient out of a recipe, it would be to my sil. Everything I made, she would ask for the recipe, then tell me how much better hers was, and she usually picked an audience to do that. I started just telling her where I got the recipe and if she wanted to find it, ok, if not, ok too.  I must be a different sort of person, I would never do anything like that to anyone. If my dish turns out better than theirs, it is my secret.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 5, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> Everything I made, she would ask for the recipe, then tell me how much better hers was, and she usually picked an audience to do that.


 
I can't stand people like that!


----------



## lulu (Sep 5, 2006)

My mother has a secret cheescake recipe.  It is wonderful, so good, but she says I can't have the recipe until she can't cook it any more!  But my moral dilema is what to do when someone else has shared a secret recip...I would be willing to share but seems tough on the first guy! (I already have people asking for that cheesecake recipe, I just laugh and say I can share it after she has died!).  Its the only one she won't share, so I dread to think what is in it that makes it so good!


----------



## licia (Sep 5, 2006)

If you want to spend the money, you could have it analyzed by a chemist. I don't know how much that would help, but it would tell what the ingredients are. I don't know why people like to keep their recipes secret, but I've seen a few who do so.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 11, 2006)

I welcome any and all help in the kitchen - just don't tell me how to do it    Don't tell me I don't have to heat the pan then put in the oil to heat then add the chicken pieces, I can do that all at one time (no you can't - well you can but....) - and don't tell me I need to add butter to my pasta while it cooks .  And don't tell me this dish would be really good wtih blah blah blah in it - yes it would be but then it wouldn't be what I was making!  lol

And the last person to show up is always the first person to leave (like RIGHT after we eat) and that ticks me off because I know why this person does this.  It's a tacky way not to help - she just doesn't know yet that I wouldn't ask her to help anyway!  OK, I better quit - I thought I was pretty easy-going but..........


----------



## Claire (Sep 14, 2006)

For those commenting on people who ask for your recipe, then abuse the priveledge, you can just do as I do ... I don't have an exact recipe for much of anything, and that's what I tell people.  Hubby calls me the "never the same twice" cook.  Anyway, the point is, tell them you don't have a recipe for it.  If it is someone you truly like and WANT to share, invite them for a cooking session together.  Everyone else gets, "I'm not sure, I just eye-ball it."


----------



## Claire (Sep 14, 2006)

Boy, I guess I'm lucky.  I love having friends and family in the kitchen and haven't had all these problems.  The one we do have, and it is so minor as to be negligeable, is that we do not have a dishwasher (we've owned several and they were more trouble than they were worth), so often our guests take over and do the dishes.  Then we have to wash them all over again once the guests are out of sight.  I am NOT a meticulous housekeeper, and neither is hubby.  But people who are used to dishwashers I guess just look the other way and don't seem to realize that certain things actually requite HOT water and DETERGENT.  Until we figured out to just make sure we wash it ourselves, we were finding lipstick on the glasses in the cabinet (I don't wear lipstick!), etc.  But you know, I can't even really call it a pet peeve, because they're trying to help and aren't being critical, and who cares if they do what I call the pre-rinse cycle?


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

Boils down to 2 things--some people want help and some don't---if you happen to live with one of these people find out what they want and do it their way to keep peace.  Keeping peace is the key to a long life, marriage, partnership, family dynamics.  It's not worth the drama.  Of course, they have to reciprocate in areas outside the kitchen.  As for guests--if you don't want them interfering in your kitchen give them a space to retreat to and something to eat or do and make them sit down and not move.  Smile!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ever since hubby retired he has been underfoot in the kitchen .  When I am cooking or baking , he is either at the sink or at the coffee maker, just plain getting in my way.  It irks me to no end !


----------



## kadesma (Feb 4, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Ever since hubby retired he has been underfoot in the kitchen .  When I am cooking or baking , he is either at the sink or at the coffee maker, just plain getting in my way.  It irks me to no end !


Hi Ladycook,
been there and still doing that! Just wait til he decides to ask questions like,are you sure that's the way to roll that? or the constant why's, Why are you using that knife, spoon, temp on the oven? It just gets better with time..Unless, you find a way to get them out and busy..Sending them to the store works pretty well, but some outside job that involves paint or hammer and nails is the best..Or, you hand them the apron and say go to it, leave the room and take a nice long bubble bath behind LOCKED doors with ear plugs.Or even better, hit the Mall
kadesma


----------



## middie (Feb 4, 2008)

I hate hate hate when I get all the dishes done. Leave for a few hours and idiot has EVERY dish in the kitchen dirtied up again !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2008)

corazon said:


> hmm
> After being gone all day, I came home to a sink full of dishes. Not that it bothered me so much, if dh did the dishes I'd just have to redo them. Washing away, I find at the bottom of the sink a plate with a half eaten soggy pancake and a very gross soggy papertowel. blegh!


 
I go along with that, finding soggy bits of food in the washing up is horrid. I also hate the dishwahing brush and wire wool being left in the water when someone else has finished.

Top of the trees is when I'm cooking and DW just has to come in and start stirring things without checking what I am doing or if I have just stirred it. It's my cooking - if I want help I will ask!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 4, 2008)

I hate cleaning my kitchen after dinner on Friday night and coming home Saturday after work to looking like I never touched it...... only to be notified we are having visitors in a few minutes!!!!! 
I can't start with a messy kitchen, full dishwasher or sink. 
I hate having to stop working on stuff to settle my kids down. But that wont go away until they do!!


----------



## licia (Feb 4, 2008)

I hate to admit it, but I have quite a list of kitchen pet peeves.  Probably the one that really bothers me most is when ANYONE who is not helping in the kitchen comes to the kitchen sink to wash their hands.  If I ever get artistic, I will paint a sign to that effect and post it nearby. I've started saying when they come in, "if you wash your hands in that sink, you MUST take a job in the kitchen. The kids like it - the adults don't. Dh has really been underfoot more lately than usual. Our family room backs right up to the kitchen and he has had a cold and sinus problems so not feeling well, he isn't up to doing a lot (especially in the house). He did clean the pool today.  Air temp 82, water temp about 1/2 that. So he is snoozing again for about the 20th time today.


----------



## browneyedgirl (Feb 4, 2008)

Worst for me is people who prep food without washing their hands!  I don't mind offers of help from a guest but can never think of a diplomatic way to ask them to wash their hands, what do you say to a visiting adult who wants to tear up lettuce for the salad but has just been petting the cat?  "Would you like to wash first?" can seem rude, and I've actually had the reply, "No, my hands are clean enough."  I'm surprised at how many people don't seem to find it necessary!  I've been in the same situation in other people's homes with a host or hostess who takes time out from preparing a meal to change a baby or fuss with a dog before carrying on with the food, or worse makes a quick trip to the bathroom, flushing but obviously not taking the time to wash.  Ewwwwww!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 4, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Hi Ladycook,
> been there and still doing that! Just wait til he decides to ask questions like,are you sure that's the way to roll that? or the constant why's, Why are you using that knife, spoon, temp on the oven? It just gets better with time..Unless, you find a way to get them out and busy..Sending them to the store works pretty well, but some outside job that involves paint or hammer and nails is the best..Or, you hand them the apron and say go to it, leave the room and take a nice long bubble bath behind LOCKED doors with ear plugs.Or even better, hit the Mall
> kadesma


 
I have sent him to the store , when I supposely need a few ingredients.  
Oh yes I have gotten the *whys*  ugh!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 4, 2008)

browneyedgirl said:


> Worst for me is people who prep food without washing their hands! I don't mind offers of help from a guest but can never think of a diplomatic way to ask them to wash their hands, what do you say to a visiting adult who wants to tear up lettuce for the salad but has just been petting the cat? "Would you like to wash first?" can seem rude, and I've actually had the reply, "No, my hands are clean enough." I'm surprised at how many people don't seem to find it necessary! I've been in the same situation in other people's homes with a host or hostess who takes time out from preparing a meal to change a baby or fuss with a dog before carrying on with the food, or worse makes a quick trip to the bathroom, flushing but obviously not taking the time to wash. Ewwwwww!


 
I can relate to that , I am constantly telling hubby to wash his hands before handling any food period !!  I know his disgusting habits.  Once he reached for ice cubes directly from the ice maker inside the freezer instead of just using the the ice maker in the door. I got so mad and emptied the whole ice bucket.  He was offended but too bad.


----------

